

Show HN: Side-scrolling 8-bit site using HTML/CSS/JS - panozzaj
http://www.awesomecontroller.com

======
bluetidepro
This looks great! A nice feature to add would be to map the mouse wheel scroll
with javascript to scroll horizontally, so you could also mouse wheel scroll
through the site. It's a simple javascript snippet to add, if I remember
correctly.

Link to do this functionality: [http://css-tricks.com/snippets/jquery/horz-
scroll-with-mouse...](http://css-tricks.com/snippets/jquery/horz-scroll-with-
mouse-wheel/)

------
pcwalton
Great performance too, in Firefox especially (Chrome seems slightly choppier).
Browsers put a lot of effort into optimizing scrolling these days (buffer
rotation in desktop Gecko, tiles on mobile Safari/Chrome/Firefox), so
structuring your interactions around it is an easy way to get excellent
performance out of HTML.

------
ryalfalpha
Great idea, cool website, good luck with the project! Looking forward to being
able to use my N64 again without expletives due to the brittle controllers!

